# What are your new year vape resolutions - 2017 ?



## Silver (27/12/16)

Its that time of the year

2017 around the corner

*What's your new year vape resolutions or plans?*

I will start

I want to embark on DIY - try some nice recipes - and try make two or three ADVs for myself and one or two for my wife
Major reorganisation of my vape cave
Get set up with one or two great drippers - am still on the prowl 
Try review several local juices when time permits
Continue contributing to the forum and help to make it a great 2017 on ECIGSSA

Reactions: Like 6 | Winner 9


----------



## hands (27/12/16)

1.Buy more batteries
2. Get a ADV
3. Get all of those missing diy concentrates
4. Build myself a regulated mod

Reactions: Like 8


----------



## Silver (27/12/16)

Lekker @hands !
I suppose I will be looking for more concentrates in 2018

Reactions: Funny 4


----------



## Clouds4Days (27/12/16)

1. Start carrying a small spare decent mod or have it at work.
2. Organise my concentrates
3. Up my game on my reviews.
4. Just have fun and contribute on the ecigssa forum as much as i can

Reactions: Like 6 | Winner 1


----------



## Keyaam (27/12/16)

1. Stop buying tanks as they dont work for me. 
2. Try a new RDA other than the goon


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk

Reactions: Like 6 | Winner 1 | Funny 1


----------



## Paraddicted (27/12/16)

1. Contribute more to the forum 
2. Get a dual battery mod that goes over 75w and. 
3. Get more concentrates
4.Try more recipes
5. Experiment more on DIY

Reactions: Like 7 | Winner 3


----------



## snakevape (27/12/16)

Post more on the forum
Buy myself a dripper
Learn to not be completely useless at DIY

Reactions: Like 8 | Winner 2


----------



## Raslin (27/12/16)

1. Keep vaping.
2. Build up a sealed backup kit, for when my current squonkers die.
3. Build a dedicated Diy station.
4. Add a few more Awesome ADV's to the lineup.

Reactions: Like 5 | Winner 1


----------



## EZBlend (27/12/16)

1. Get new ADV 
2. Learn to make staggered claptons myself
3. Build a shelf for all gear 
4. Add more gear to shelf 

Sent from my SM-A500FU using Tapatalk

Reactions: Like 6 | Winner 1


----------



## Silver (27/12/16)

Raslin said:


> 1. Keep vaping.
> 2. Build up a sealed backup kit, for when my current squonkers die.
> 3. Build a dedicated Diy station.
> 4. Add a few more Awesome ADV's to the lineup.



Interested to hear what the dedicated DIY station is all about @Raslin


----------



## The_Ice (28/12/16)

1. Expand my diy juice line. More experiments with menthols and nutty deserts
2. Buy an iJoy limitless classic rdta, as my trusty topbox mini is getting long in the tooth.
3. Buy an iJoy Maxo, rob a bank and and then of course buy the batteries. Failing that I might go for the alien but the paint...Oh my word I'll just stick with the Maxo
4. Build a dual parallel mod.
5. Buy lots and lots of wire and a swivel and get cracking on some crazy claptons

I'll stick to mine and keep you guys updated on this thread.
I expect nothing but the same in return.
Have a great 2017 and keep on vaping!!!

Reactions: Like 2 | Winner 1


----------



## kev mac (28/12/16)

Silver said:


> Its that time of the year
> 
> 2017 around the corner
> 
> ...


To up my game with DIY juice and cut back on frivolous gear purchases (yeah right)

Reactions: Like 4 | Agree 1 | Winner 1


----------



## Petrus (28/12/16)

Stop buying Squonkers and Atty's ......just joking guys.........I want a Authentic Frankie and split atty or a Lucos.

Reactions: Like 3


----------



## Stosta (28/12/16)

1. Relocate the vape room to the garage.
2. Try stop buying juices because I like the label.
3. Spend more time trying to get the sweet spot in my tanks.
4. Meet more of you guys.
5. Learn how to blow rings consistently, ATM it's kind of a luck-of-the-draw thing.

Reactions: Like 8 | Winner 1


----------



## Raslin (28/12/16)

Silver said:


> Interested to hear what the dedicated DIY station is all about @Raslin



@Silver, will keep you posted. Planning is underway. I think it's going to be epic.

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## PsyCLown (28/12/16)

Mine are rather contradicting.

1. Try spend less on vape related items
2. Increase my DIY concentrate collection and try to DIY more juices.
3. Try and organize my DIY items neatly - right not they are all laying in a box.

Reactions: Like 4


----------



## Rob Fisher (28/12/16)

Mmmmm 2017...

1. Cull the vape stuff I no longer use.
2. Find a second ADV.
3. Slow down on the buying of everything that moves.
4. Settle down with 2 or 3 HE setups.
5. Attempt DIY a 3rd time.

Reactions: Like 6 | Agree 1 | Winner 2 | Funny 1


----------



## Silver (28/12/16)

@Rob Fisher , those are great plans 
Maybe the HE gear will slow things down a bit because theyre more challenging to get !

Reactions: Agree 1


----------



## rogue zombie (28/12/16)

Lol @Rob Fisher don't you have to cull your collection on a monthly basis 

Sent from my HUAWEI Y221-U22 using Tapatalk

Reactions: Agree 1 | Funny 4


----------



## rogue zombie (28/12/16)

Now that I have collected more than enough really great DIY recipes, I would like to come up with more good originals.


Sent from my HUAWEI Y221-U22 using Tapatalk

Reactions: Like 2 | Agree 1


----------



## boxerulez (28/12/16)

1. Vape Strong
2. Spend Less 
3. Contribute even more to the forum
4. Expand my diy stock

Sent from my Serpent Minikin

Reactions: Like 3 | Funny 1


----------



## boxerulez (28/12/16)

Rob Fisher said:


> Mmmmm 2017...
> 
> 1. Cull the vape stuff I no longer use.
> 2. Find a second ADV.
> ...


5. Keeping my eyes peeled on something stabwood from the above culling.

Sent from my Serpent Minikin

Reactions: Funny 3


----------



## Quakes (28/12/16)

1. Get more variety of concentrates.

2. Get into coil building.

3. Be more organized with vape gear. (Already got a Coil Master Vape bag)

4. Contribute more to the forum.

5. And finally get MORE of my family\friends of the Stinkies!

Reactions: Like 4 | Winner 1


----------



## Quakes (28/12/16)

Ooo, and to get that Dedicated member medal!

Reactions: Like 3 | Winner 1


----------



## Cespian (28/12/16)

1. Convince my mommy that I'm not going to get popcorn lung and that my batteries are not going to spontaneously combust (so that I can stop getting those "see I told you you must stop that water vapour rubbish" emails). 
2. Get HRH completely off the stinkies.
3. Convince @Stosta that I don't have a dirty mind (thought I accomplished this in 2016 but merely staying out Dirty lols was not enough).
4. Learn some carpentry to build nicer boxes for the box mods and OTG chargers (those Diecast Hammond boxes are ugly AF and boring now). 
5. Post more vaping DIY Hardware tutorials on this Forum.
6. Stop the childish giggling whenever I see "Wiener Juice".

Reactions: Like 4 | Winner 1 | Funny 5 | Optimistic 1


----------



## Silver (28/12/16)

Cespian said:


> 1. Convince my mommy that I'm not going to get popcorn lung and that my batteries are not going to spontaneously combust (so that I can stop getting those "see I told you you must stop that water vapour rubbish" emails).
> 2. Get HRH completely off the stinkies.
> 3. Convince @Stosta that I don't have a dirty mind (thought I accomplished this in 2016 but merely staying out Dirty lols was not enough).
> 4. Learn some carpentry to build nicer boxes for the box mods and OTG chargers (those Diecast Hammond boxes are ugly AF and boring now).
> ...



Lol @Cespian 
But wishing you luck on number 2) 
May you be successful!

Reactions: Agree 1 | Thanks 1


----------



## Stosta (28/12/16)

Cespian said:


> 1. Convince my mommy that I'm not going to get popcorn lung and that my batteries are not going to spontaneously combust (so that I can stop getting those "see I told you you must stop that water vapour rubbish" emails).
> 2. Get HRH completely off the stinkies.
> 3. Convince @Stosta that I don't have a dirty mind (thought I accomplished this in 2016 but merely staying out Dirty lols was not enough).
> 4. Learn some carpentry to build nicer boxes for the box mods and OTG chargers (those Diecast Hammond boxes are ugly AF and boring now).
> ...


That means you would have to stay out of the "Reading the Forum as a Non-Vaper" thread as well, but @blujeenz would be lonely there on his own!

Reactions: Funny 3


----------



## Deckie (28/12/16)

1. Get more serious about DIY.
2. Stop buying Tanks & Mods because they look Cool. Very few tanks actually work for me.
2. Cull the heard in January.
4. Vape On with a more level-head.

Reactions: Like 3 | Winner 1


----------



## Andre (28/12/16)

MUST stay away from new mods and tanks. 
Maybe invest in a dripper to supplement my Sapor.
Create at least one good DIY juice.

Reactions: Like 5 | Winner 2


----------



## Dietz (28/12/16)

- Get a RDA
- Learn as much as i can and hopefully return by helping someone with that
- Learn DIY
- Create my own DIY recipe that will blast the brows off my face 
- Get more wire, winding and building supplies.... MUCH MORE
- Get to meet some of you here in the JHB area!!

Reactions: Like 5


----------



## Silver (28/12/16)

Andre said:


> MUST stay away from new mods and tanks.
> Maybe invest in a dripper to supplement my Sapor.
> Create at least one good DIY juice.



Will join you on 2) @Andre

Reactions: Like 1 | Agree 1


----------



## Silver (28/12/16)

Dietz said:


> - Get a RDA
> - Learn as much as i can and hopefully return by helping someone with that
> - Learn DIY
> - Create my own DIY recipe that will blast the brows off my face
> ...



With regard to your last point @Dietz - keep an eye on the Vape Meet threads.
Look forward to meeting you at a JHB vape meet

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## shabbar (28/12/16)

find my adv
get into diy
try my luck at drippers

Reactions: Like 4


----------



## spiv (28/12/16)

This year I learned a lot. Progressed from regulated to mechs and built up quite an arsenal of really amazing gear. 
Next year I want to try to stop constantly buying new gear and just use what I have.

1. Finish the DIY juice I've made before making more.
2. Buy WAY less equipment and maximise the use of my existing stuff. (Less FOMO, more tried and tested)
3. Convince @Justin Pattrick to make me a 26650 mech squonk mod.

Reactions: Like 3 | Winner 1


----------



## craigb (28/12/16)

1. Get a decent, dual battery regulated mod
2. Get a decent RDA for (1)
3. Get a decent RDTA for (1)
4. Get at least 2 DIY ADV's
5. Go 2 consecutive months without spending money on my nicotine fix
6. ???
7. Profit

Reactions: Like 2


----------



## Deckie (28/12/16)

Need to add 1 more resolution ....

5. Need to stare at @Rob Fisher like such ...



Until he feels he needs to sell me an unused M17......

Reactions: Like 1 | Funny 6 | Can relate 1


----------



## andro (28/12/16)

only one 
SPEND LESS MONEY ON IT ....
who am i kidding .. will be worst that before

Reactions: Winner 1 | Funny 1


----------



## RichJB (28/12/16)

1) Stop buying hardware. I'm almost there, just buying the odd clone dripper now. But I'm about done unless there is some major new innovation like a wickless dripper or something.
2) Reduce my DIY concentrate collection. That's right - *reduce*.
3) Find about twelve ADV DIY recipes that I will be willing to stick with as a permanent rotation. Got one so far: Funfetti. Eleven to go. This also pertains to point 2 above. 12 good DIY recipes shouldn't require more than about 60 concentrates. I currently have nearly 150. Remind me again why I bought FA Cardamom, Cly English Toffee or Cap Chocolate Fudge Brownie?
4) Find some way to order my DIY concentrates. I have the idea and template, just need to find the compartmentalised boxes now.

Reactions: Like 2 | Can relate 1


----------



## zadiac (28/12/16)

To stop buying hardware and design and build my own mod AND atty (busy with both)

Reactions: Like 4 | Winner 4


----------



## andro (28/12/16)

zadiac said:


> To stop buying hardware and design and build my own mod AND atty (busy with both)


Cant wait to see it

Reactions: Agree 2


----------



## Silver (28/12/16)

RichJB said:


> 1) Stop buying hardware. I'm almost there, just buying the odd clone dripper now. But I'm about done unless there is some major new innovation like a wickless dripper or something.
> 2) Reduce my DIY concentrate collection. That's right - *reduce*.
> 3) Find about twelve ADV DIY recipes that I will be willing to stick with as a permanent rotation. Got one so far: Funfetti. Eleven to go. This also pertains to point 2 above. 12 good DIY recipes shouldn't require more than about 60 concentrates. I currently have nearly 150. Remind me again why I bought FA Cardamom, Cly English Toffee or Cap Chocolate Fudge Brownie?
> 4) Find some way to order my DIY concentrates. I have the idea and template, just need to find the compartmentalised boxes now.



All the best @RichJB !
Will be watching closely for number 4) - am starting to apply my mind to that too 
As for 12ADVs - wow - great target! Let us know how that goes. One a month in 2017...

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## Silver (28/12/16)

zadiac said:


> To stop buying hardware and design and build my own mod AND atty (busy with both)



May the force be with you @zadiac 
All the best with it


----------



## Raindance (28/12/16)

No more mods... No more mods... Ag who am I fooling...

Reactions: Funny 2 | Can relate 1


----------



## Greyz (28/12/16)

1. Sell unused mods and tanks
2. No more mods (you have your dream mod so your good)
3. Stop mixing more juice than you can possibly vape 
4. Try achirve at least 1 of the 3 above (ya right)

Sent from my SM-G935F using Tapatalk

Reactions: Like 1 | Funny 2


----------



## foGGyrEader (28/12/16)

Here's a present for everyone who posted thus far come February 2017

Reactions: Like 2 | Funny 2


----------



## Polar (29/12/16)

Me? Stay away from the classifieds section. 

Sent from my SM-G920F using Tapatalk


----------



## koos7234 (2/1/17)

1. Get a tube mech mod (suggestions pls) still hunting. 
2. Get another RDA other than my Pharaoh. Looking at the Goon 24mm
3. Try perfect my DIY recipes ( any advice where I can get good fruity concentrates)
4. Get more adventurous with coil DIY. 
5. Get rid of my rx200 and avo24 (been out of use for a while but hard to let go)
6. Work on my tricks. 
7. Spread the vape love. 

Sent from my SM-N920C using Tapatalk

Reactions: Like 2


----------



## gdigitel (2/1/17)

Dietz said:


> - Create my own DIY recipe that will blast the brows off my face


Easy peasy - instead of using vegetable glycerine use nitro glycerine.... guaranteed to cure any nasal congestion, headaches, leaky tanks, scratched mods etc etc etc

Reactions: Funny 5 | Informative 1


----------



## JB1987 (2/1/17)

1. Buy myself an authentic rda (a first for me)
2. Get into DIY and create at least 3 ADVs during the year
3. Contribute more to the forum (I've been more of a watcher than a commentator)
4. Keep vaping interesting. I love it so much and I don't ever want to get bored with it

Reactions: Like 2


----------



## Petrus (3/1/17)

spiv said:


> This year I learned a lot. Progressed from regulated to mechs and built up quite an arsenal of really amazing gear.
> Next year I want to try to stop constantly buying new gear and just use what I have.
> 
> 1. Finish the DIY juice I've made before making more.
> ...


@spiv, I think that squonker idea can work, what do you think @Justin Pattrick?


----------



## KZOR (3/1/17)

1) Create 2 more ADV's that also give me a nipple stand
2) Help find @Rob Fisher his 2nd ADV 
3) Convert all the learners that still smoke at my school (13 started vaping in 2016)
4) Get the Adonis Dolphin Max mod (http://vapezone.com/shop/arctic-dolphin-adonis-max-express-kit/)
5) Continue doing youtube videos that could help vapers
6) Reduce my variety of concentrates to only the essentials (just like @RichJB )
7) Increase my collection of @hands driptips
8) Contribute and advocate to help ecigssa to keep growing
9) Try and support more of the smaller vendors

Reactions: Like 2 | Winner 2 | Funny 1


----------



## Mahir (3/1/17)

1.) Quit spending so much money on unnecessary vape gear. Use 2 or 3 setups max.

Reactions: Agree 1 | Optimistic 1


----------



## Paulie (3/1/17)

Stop buying vape gear Stop buying vape gear!! Darn, it lasted a day lol

Reactions: Funny 4 | Can relate 3


----------



## Stosta (3/1/17)

Paulie said:


> Stop buying vape gear Stop buying vape gear!! Darn, it lasted a day lol


Hahaha!

I wanted to stop buying new juices, and guess what arrived today? Although I paid for it last year, so I'm still in the clear right?

Reactions: Funny 3 | Can relate 1


----------



## Paulie (3/1/17)

Stosta said:


> Hahaha!
> 
> I wanted to stop buying new juices, and guess what arrived today? Although I paid for it last year, so I'm still in the clear right?


Yeah i think u still good lol

Reactions: Winner 1


----------



## Caveman (3/1/17)

RichJB said:


> 1) Stop buying hardware. I'm almost there, just buying the odd clone dripper now. But I'm about done unless there is some major new innovation like a wickless dripper or something.
> 2) Reduce my DIY concentrate collection. That's right - *reduce*.
> 3) Find about twelve ADV DIY recipes that I will be willing to stick with as a permanent rotation. Got one so far: Funfetti. Eleven to go. This also pertains to point 2 above. 12 good DIY recipes shouldn't require more than about 60 concentrates. I currently have nearly 150. Remind me again why I bought FA Cardamom, Cly English Toffee or Cap Chocolate Fudge Brownie?
> *4) Find some way to order my DIY concentrates. I have the idea and template, just need to find the compartmentalised boxes now.*



This. I have a big container now and the compartments etc, just need to start organizing it now.

I have been thinking about building an automated juice retrieval bot of sorts so I want to look into that a bit more.

Reactions: Like 2 | Winner 1


----------



## Reinette (3/1/17)

My new year Vape Resolution will be to learn how to DIY and practice my Vaping tricks

Reactions: Like 2


----------



## RichJB (3/1/17)

Caveman said:


> This. I have a big container now and the compartments etc, just need to start organizing it now.



Cool, where did you get your compartment box? I have been looking for boxes like this:




I have mailed several cardboard and plastic box suppliers locally and they all tell me they don't stock and have never seen anything like this. One can get similar boxes on Fasttech but then you have to order about 500 or something. I only need two or three.

Regarding my resolutions, I have vape mail of eleven concentrates incoming. Six of those are restocks of Swirl, Dragonfruit, Cheesecake GC, VBIC, Cap VC and SC, and the other five are fruit and cream staples like Cap Sweet Cream which are used in dozens of top recipes. Things like FA Oakwood, Oba Oba, Mad Fruit were all put back on the shelf. They sound intriguing but I just know I'm not going to use them regularly. So I'm being a really good boy so far.

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## Rob Fisher (3/1/17)

Paulie said:


> Stop buying vape gear Stop buying vape gear!! Darn, it lasted a day lol



I made it 2 days @Paulie! I win!

Reactions: Funny 3


----------



## Justin Pattrick (3/1/17)

Petrus said:


> @spiv, I think that squonker idea can work, what do you think @Justin Pattrick?



Not allowed replying here, sorry champ.


----------



## Gazzacpt (3/1/17)

Paulie said:


> Stop buying vape gear Stop buying vape gear!! Darn, it lasted a day lol


I haven't bought vape stuff this year. I'm doing well.  

Sent from my SM-A510F using Tapatalk

Reactions: Like 1 | Optimistic 1


----------



## GerritVisagie (3/1/17)

Buy a Goon. 
Mix more juice
Get a cheap copper mech, patina it.. "Dragonskin patina"

More to be added 


Sent from my iPhone 7+ using Tapatalk

Reactions: Like 2


----------



## Eequinox (3/1/17)

1)Get active on the forums again 
2)Get a smaller mod (The RX200s is getting a bit clunky)
3)Get my DIY Table sorted out looks like a tornado hit it twice 
4)Get some kind of stand for my DIY concentrates (Fed up with having to search through hoards of tiny bottles)
5)Get a Good DIY Scale (get rid of the syringes)
6)Find myself at least 5 ADV recipes and stick to them
7)Find a use for 100+ 10ml blue glass bottles

Reactions: Winner 1 | Can relate 1


----------



## WARMACHINE (4/1/17)

Have to clean out the empties

Reactions: Like 2 | Can relate 1


----------



## Stosta (4/1/17)

WARMACHINE said:


> Have to clean out the empties



Or fill them up with coloured water for a cool display (if you have the space)!

Reactions: Like 1 | Funny 1


----------



## Vape_N8th (4/1/17)

1. Completely Stop Smoking ( On Day 8 atm)
2. Write more non-biased reviews on both local and international juices
3. Embrace the Mech Life 
4. Put a Dna chip in my fried minikin V1.2
5. Get back into fitness  
6. Contribute more , with reviews and maybe starting a Youtube channel for south African Vapers.

Reactions: Like 2


----------



## Silver (4/1/17)

JanVanRiebeeckVaped said:


> 1. Completely Stop Smoking ( On Day 8 atm)
> 2. Write more non-biased reviews on both local and international juices
> 3. Embrace the Mech Life
> 4. Put a Dna chip in my fried minikin V1.2
> ...



All the best with 1) @JanVanRiebeeckVaped

Reactions: Like 1 | Agree 2


----------



## Vape_N8th (4/1/17)

Silver said:


> All the best with 1) @JanVanRiebeeckVaped


Thank you good sir , This time around it is a lot easier and I feel more confident so it's sure to be the final try !

Reactions: Like 2


----------



## Silver (4/1/17)

JanVanRiebeeckVaped said:


> Thank you good sir , This time around it is a lot easier and I feel more confident so it's sure to be the final try !



Well hang in there and am holding thumbs for you!
Let us know how it goes


----------



## MrDeedz (4/1/17)

My 1st Vape resolution for 2017 is to sell/swop my Joyetech Cuboid 200w mod tomorrow and get my hands on a starter device (pico again or pen stick device and quit the stinkies for good!
Doesnt help having a mod with batteries with no tank or charger.


----------



## Silver (4/1/17)

MrDeedz said:


> My 1st Vape resolution for 2017 is to sell/swop my Joyetech Cuboid 200w mod tomorrow and get my hands on a starter device (pico again or pen stick device and quit the stinkies for good!
> Doesnt help having a mod with batteries with no tank or charger.



Hope it goes well for you @MrDeedz 
Stopping the stinkies is a number one resolution before all else

Reactions: Agree 1


----------



## craigb (4/9/17)

craigb said:


> 1. Get a decent, dual battery regulated mod
> 2. Get a decent RDA for (1)
> 3. Get a decent RDTA for (1)
> 4. Get at least 2 DIY ADV's
> ...


1,2,3,5 achieved. I have had a crap year otherwise, but achieved high results on my 2017 vape resolutions

Reactions: Like 4 | Winner 2


----------



## The_Ice (5/9/17)

Well done @craigb 

I also have some work to do. 



The_Ice said:


> 1. Expand my diy juice line. More experiments with menthols and nutty deserts
> 2. Buy an iJoy limitless classic rdta, as my trusty topbox mini is getting long in the tooth.
> 3. Buy an iJoy Maxo, rob a bank and and then of course buy the batteries. Failing that I might go for the alien but the paint...Oh my word I'll just stick with the Maxo
> 4. Build a dual parallel mod.
> ...



1 done
2 done, and a few other attys to boot
3 won one in a giveway! What luck
4 got the parts minus the Hammond boxes
5 got all the stuff, now I need to put in the work....

Reactions: Like 1 | Winner 1


----------



## Silver (22/12/17)

Looking back at 2017, let me see how I did:

Here's what I posted in the first post on page 1

I want to embark on DIY - try some nice recipes - and try make two or three ADVs for myself and one or two for my wife
Major reorganisation of my vape cave
Get set up with one or two great drippers - am still on the prowl
Try review several local juices when time permits
Continue contributing to the forum and help to make it a great 2017 on ECIGSSA

1. Dismal fail 
2. Pretty much done - i want to reorganise a bit more though... Does it ever end? Lol.
3. Achieved (got my petri which i am very happy with. Got the goon, havent used it much though)
4. Ok. Wanted fo do way more though. Got a load of juices in the "potentially review" pile 
5. I think it was good. There were many special highlights.

Will also be starting a thread for 2018 soon...

Reactions: Like 3 | Winner 2


----------



## Stosta (22/12/17)

Silver said:


> Looking back at 2017, let me see how I did:
> 
> Here's what I posted in the first post on page 1
> 
> ...


That's not a bad year in terms of hitting your goals @Silver !

I wrote mine out and pretty much forgot about them, so interesting to see where I went...

1. Relocate the vape room to the garage. - Got as far as the lounge, so I'll give myself a 5/10.
2. Try stop buying juices because I like the label. - Lol! Still doing this!
3. Spend more time trying to get the sweet spot in my tanks. - Nope!
4. Meet more of you guys. - Yes! VapeCon allowed me to meet so many I didn't even remember half of them!
5. Learn how to blow rings consistently, ATM it's kind of a luck-of-the-draw thing. - I have got a lot better at this!

Reactions: Like 2 | Winner 1


----------



## Rob Fisher (22/12/17)

Here was last year...
1. Cull the vape stuff I no longer use. <--Made a good attempt but still have a way to go still.
2. Find a second ADV. <-- I have found a few worthy of remaining in rotation.
3. Slow down on the buying of everything that moves. <-- That didn't go to well. Fail.
4. Settle down with 2 or 3 HE setups. <-- Again a fail... but I do pretty much use my BB's and Skylines on CLZ's.
5. Attempt DIY a 3rd time. <-- Epic fail. Gave away all my DIY stuff. Won't go down that rabbit hole again!

This year's resolution...
1. Slow down buying everything.
2. Don't buy any more RDA's or expensive Squonkers
3. Gold plate more stuff. 
4. Sell anything that I haven't used for 3 months... except sentimental devices.
5. Don't visit the BB website again and don't buy anymore BB's.

Reactions: Like 2 | Winner 1


----------



## Room Fogger (22/12/17)

Rob Fisher said:


> Here was last year...
> 1. Cull the vape stuff I no longer use. <--Made a good attempt but still have a way to go still.
> 2. Find a second ADV. <-- I have found a few worthy of remaining in rotation.
> 3. Slow down on the buying of everything that moves. <-- That didn't go to well. Fail.
> ...

Reactions: Funny 1


----------



## Room Fogger (22/12/17)

Let's try again, it must be stupid day on posts for me! 

Good luck Uncle @Rob Fisher , there goes our vape porn contributions, no more drooling. But at least we will have the gold plating!

Reactions: Funny 2


----------



## zadiac (22/12/17)

No resolutions. I'm just going to go on like I am currently.


----------



## spiv (22/12/17)

spiv said:


> This year I learned a lot. Progressed from regulated to mechs and built up quite an arsenal of really amazing gear.
> Next year I want to try to stop constantly buying new gear and just use what I have.
> 
> 1. Finish the DIY juice I've made before making more.
> ...



Year in review...
1. DONE! 
2. Failed miserably. I blame the Hadaly, Dead Rabbit, DotMod and that beautiful Athena
3. DONE! (I have 2 now)

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## Mahir (22/12/17)

Mahir said:


> 1.) Quit spending so much money on unnecessary vape gear. Use 2 or 3 setups max.



Achieved. Still spent a bit though eish 




Limiting myself to one new setup in 2018, maybe two if I lose control lol

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## Room Fogger (22/12/17)

Mahir said:


> Achieved. Still spent a bit though eish
> 
> View attachment 117036
> 
> ...


@Mahir , is that per day, per week or per month?

Reactions: Funny 1


----------



## The_Ice (23/12/17)

Ok let's see :

1. Expand my diy juice line. More experiments with menthols and nutty deserts
Done, actually found that there are some nice tobacco vapes
2. Buy an iJoy limitless classic rdta, as my trusty topbox mini is getting long in the tooth.
Done, got a serpent mini rdta as well, and a recoil rda 
3. Buy an iJoy Maxo, rob a bank and and then of course buy the batteries. 
Done, won the maxo in a giveaway. 
4. Build a dual parallel mod.
Not done, have all the parts, now just need to get it all here
5. Buy lots and lots of wire and a swivel and get cracking on some crazy claptons
Done and honestly just getting started but Sjoe the 36g spool goes quickly when claptonning, I might just buy a spool of pre-claptonned wire in future

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## Christos (23/12/17)

Stosta said:


> That's not a bad year in terms of hitting your goals @Silver !
> 
> I wrote mine out and pretty much forgot about them, so interesting to see where I went...
> 
> ...


You get an E for Effort.

Reactions: Funny 1


----------



## Christos (23/12/17)

Rob Fisher said:


> Here was last year...
> 1. Cull the vape stuff I no longer use. <--Made a good attempt but still have a way to go still.
> 2. Find a second ADV. <-- I have found a few worthy of remaining in rotation.
> 3. Slow down on the buying of everything that moves. <-- That didn't go to well. Fail.
> ...


@Rob Fisher You get a C for Consistency.

Reactions: Funny 3


----------



## SmokeyJoe (23/12/17)

I actually want to stop. Even though i love vaping, i just cant afford it anymore. I would rather spend my monthly liquid budget on my kids

Reactions: Winner 1


----------



## Hooked (23/12/17)

Stop buying juice until I have only 10 bottles left. At the moment I have enough to open my own vape shop.

Reactions: Funny 3


----------

